# Any Updates on Swardman/Reel Rollers Backorders?



## Lp_chazychaz (Jun 15, 2020)

Hey all,

Any insiders able to share an update on Swardman availability for those of us thinking about buying or already bought? I pulled the trigger a while ago on an Edwin 2.1 when it said July 20 was the next shipment and I haven't heard back yet other than the order confirmation. Looks like it says July 27 now for Edwin and August for Electra. I don't want to come off impatient as I totally get them trying to fulfill all orders and coordinating what they can with Swardman manufacturing. That's also the reason I don't want to call them and bug them on the phone needlessly.

I'm super excited to get this bad boy so just throwing some feelers out there seeing if anyone knows something other than that posted date.

Thanks!


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

Like you I'm waiting (for an Electra). I have no inside information but the wait is killing me, especially since I'm pushing a manual reel in 90+ degrees.

I'd love to come home one day and see a surprise pallet outside my garage.


----------



## Lp_chazychaz (Jun 15, 2020)

Kamauxx said:


> Like you I'm waiting (for an Electra). I have no inside information but the wait is killing me, especially since I'm pushing a manual reel in 90+ degrees.
> 
> I'd love to come home one day and see a surprise pallet outside my garage.


Wouldn't that be a sight haha. I think I'd pass out from excitement.


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

Ok, i am someone who prides themselves on their long term vision and ability to maximize delayed gratification. I am excited to receive the upgrades to the Electra 1.5 but man I can't wait to receive it (as in excited). It is getting difficult to mow my yard with my rotary at 1 in even twice a week due to how thick the grass is growing. Literally counting the days till the electra gets here!


----------



## Shawn E (Jun 24, 2018)

The electra 1.5 is getting higher watt motors because of the new battery it uses. Reel Rollers has been waiting for them to show up and then it sounds like they will ship them out. I'm also waiting for the 1.5.


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

Lee's on here. @Reelrollers


----------



## gatoprime (Aug 29, 2019)

I placed an order for an Edwin 45 on May 15th and still haven't received it.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

gatoprime said:


> I placed an order for an Edwin 45 on May 15th and still haven't received it.


I placed my order on April 23rd and my Edwin 55 was ready for pick up on May 4th. What a difference 3 weeks made!


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

Awar said:


> gatoprime said:
> 
> 
> > I placed an order for an Edwin 45 on May 15th and still haven't received it.
> ...


Yours was probably already built/being shipped. We're getting the Covid-19 Limited Edition.


----------



## gatoprime (Aug 29, 2019)

I did receive somewhat of an update. Due to size of backorders, the production facility in Czech Republic unexpectedly changed their production order and started to only produce batches of certain configurations (size/color), which I assume was for improved efficiency long term. The result was that my Edwin 45 order, along with many others, was skipped in favor of continuing to fulfill Edwin 55 orders. They were supposed to switch to Edwin 45 production this past week, but that is unconfirmed. It sounds like Electra production is scheduled for later.


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

I just spoke with someone from Reel Rollers. He said he the quickest way for customers to get their mower is to buy the most popular configuration. That would be an Edwin 55 in anthracite. He said it won't necessarily speed up the process but it is the one Swardman produces most.


----------



## rizzoa13 (May 1, 2020)

No news for you guys but some encouragment.

I had bought an Electra a few months ago and was having big issues with it. Lee got me a replacement and I received one of the first 3 Electra 1.5 shipped in the entire world. Kind of blew my mind. Having used the Electra 1.0 and now having the 1.5 you will not be disappointed in it at all.

The new one has great power and a lot of QOL updates that make it amazing to use. Be patient and get suped because this things worth the wait!


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

I wasn't aware the Electra was being updated. Did they give you a list of the updates?

I don't see anything on Swardman's site for an Electra 1.5. They do have three models listed; Electra 45, Electra 55, and Electra Special. Anyone know what the "Special" is?


----------



## rizzoa13 (May 1, 2020)

Higher amp motor, new motherboard with different controls, larger and more sturdy power button, casters as standard (don't quote me on that) and I believe a new charging port.

Everything looks the same on the controls but there's a new sequence for resets and handlebar adjustments because of the different motherboard.


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

Reelrollers updated their site. Edwins are now slated to arrive mid-August with Electras coming in early September. (edit* I just got clarification that this is for new orders)

I could get a Call Trimmer and have irrigation installed for the price I paid for the Electra 55. And I could get it in days not months.

I think I may have to jump ship.


----------



## Hapa512 (Mar 22, 2020)

Kamauxx said:


> Reelrollers updated their site. Edwins are now slated to arrive mid-August with Electras coming in early September. (edit* I just got clarification that this is for new orders)
> 
> I could get a Call Trimmer and have irrigation installed for the price I paid for the Electra 55. And I could get it in days not months.
> 
> I think I may have to jump ship.


I was in the same boat as you as far as pulling the trigger on a Cal Mower and I'm glad I didn't. Its worth the wait to get a really good quality mower like the Swardman.

Just my two cents.


----------



## mdarren (Aug 13, 2018)

Kamauxx said:


> I think I may have to jump ship.


I'm coming closer to that realization as well. Ordered an Edwin 45 in late May and the initial estimate was mid-late June for delivery. At this point it still does not appear to have been built by Swardman let alone made the journey to the states. The 90+ degree days in Raleigh coupled with using a push reel is quickly wearing on me. Really wish I would have pulled the trigger sooner. Starting to look at some alternate options even though I would really prefer to join the Swardman family.


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

mdarren said:


> Kamauxx said:
> 
> 
> > I think I may have to jump ship.
> ...


The heat and pita manual reel mowing is what pushed me to make my decision. I cancelled my order today and now have a new Cali Trimmer in the garage. The Electra would have been nice (eventually) but an extra $2k in my pocket is a good consolation.


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

I want to start off by apologizing for the delays in getting customers the Edwins and Electra's earlier this season. For us, it was the perfect storm of a huge spike in demand while manufacturing world wide took 2 months off in an effort to minimize the impact of COVID.

I can certainly appreciate those customers who needed something sooner and had to cancel their order due to the wait time. The positives from this year are:
-each week the time from order to delivery is shrinking. We keep updating our delivery times on our site to ensure we don't miss any delivery dates going forward. I'd much rather deliver earlier than posted vs miss a promised date.
-we did add some advancements to the Electra, but we haven't promoted these because many of them are bringing the Electra up to the Edwin 2.1 standards
-production at Swardman has doubled in the past 30 days and they have already started construction to triple these production capabilities for the off season going forward

The challenges in meeting demand are part of a new innovative product like the Swardman line of mowers. It can be frustrating, but it is also very exciting.

While Swardman continues to ramp up their production, at Reel Rollers we are doing the same to ensure we continue to be more than a distributor, but a resource for lawn enthusiasts. In 2020 we invested in a location 4x the size we had in 2019, doubled our employees, and are committed to increasing our inventory levels 5 fold during this upcoming off season.

Delivery times are only getting better and we're excited to be part of such a cool product line for homeowners who have a passion for their lawns.


----------



## Lp_chazychaz (Jun 15, 2020)

Reelrollers said:


> I want to start off by apologizing for the delays in getting customers the Edwins and Electra's earlier this season. For us, it was the perfect storm of a huge spike in demand while manufacturing world wide took 2 months off in an effort to minimize the impact of COVID.
> 
> I can certainly appreciate those customers who needed something sooner and had to cancel their order due to the wait time. The positives from this year are:
> -each week the time from order to delivery is shrinking. We keep updating our delivery times on our site to ensure we don't miss any delivery dates going forward. I'd much rather deliver earlier than posted vs miss a promised date.
> ...


Thanks for addressing us and letting us know what's going on. I'm still waiting on my order so it's no big deal! Excited to get that email when you all get to me on the list, but I think everyone understands how the pandemic is ruining everything especially supply chain issues. I'm sure being back ordered this many units is ridiculously stressful as well. We are all just a bunch of spoiled lawn care nerds that are excited for a new toy! Sorry for the lack of patience.


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

Just got notice my Electra is on its way, Thanks Lee again for your integrity in dealing with the delay! @Lp_chazychaz was the "spilled lawn care nerds" a dig at me? Just kidding!


----------



## Lp_chazychaz (Jun 15, 2020)

Tx_LawnNerd said:


> Just got notice my Electra is on its way, Thanks Lee again for your integrity in dealing with the delay! @Lp_chazychaz was the "spilled lawn care nerds" a dig at me? Just kidding!


Haha love it dude. I'm excited you get your mower soon. You excited?


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

Tx_LawnNerd said:


> Just got notice my Electra is on its way, Thanks Lee again for your integrity in dealing with the delay! @Lp_chazychaz was the "spilled lawn care nerds" a dig at me? Just kidding!


When did you order?


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

Don't have the exact date but it was the end of April or beginning of May. I am super excited to receive it and retire the Honda rotary that is 16 years old and showing its age. Although I think my daughter was as excited about the Reel Rollers hat that we received as I will be when the mower gets here


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

Received my Electra a few days ago. Due to other life events I haven't had too much of an opportunity to play with it until yesterday. Had a hiccup with the calibration on the handlebars but once Lee got me ironed out on that the thing is running like a champ!


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Maybe one day Swardman will dump the Briggs motors or at least offer the Honda GX as an option.


----------



## Palmetto107 (Jul 8, 2020)

a


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

Palmetto107 said:


> Received some bad news from Lee @ Reel Rollers on 08/24. ALL outstanding/unfilled orders for Swardman Electra's are being CANCELLED. You have the option of choosing the equivalent Edwin (with a credit), or a full refund. For those who (up until now) had opted to wait out the delivery delays on the Electra, the offer of a refund for the price of the reel cartridge has been rescinded. There's no joy in Mudville.


I'm SO glad I canceled my order in July! Did Lee explain why the orders were canceled? Hopefully there isn't some kind of model ending issues with the Electras.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

This is only speculation but....

I think Lee must import the mowers from Europe in lots of 50 to 100 units. That's a ton of money to risk on a new design coupled with supply chain delays due to COVID. So I suspect Lee is merely waiting a tick for Swardman to ramp up production, work out any lingering design and programming issues, and establish a reliable parts supply chain outside China. My understanding is that Swardman is currently selling the new Electra 1.5 model, but only in Europe. I expect the new Electra 1.5 to arrive next Spring or early Summer.


----------



## Corky (Jun 12, 2020)

Already received my full refund and now just waiting on my new Allett Liberty 43 and the range of cartridges to ship &#128077;

Reel Rollers was fantastic to work with through the whole process, and it's just unfortunate the Electra 1.5 were shipped before enough stress testing was completed. I feel for Reel Rollers being put in this position through no fault of their own, but they were straight forward and upfront about it. Will definitely give them more business in the future


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

Corky said:


> Already received my full refund and now just waiting on my new Allett Liberty 43 and the range of cartridges to ship 👍
> 
> Reel Rollers was fantastic to work with through the whole process, and it's just unfortunate the Electra 1.5 were shipped before enough stress testing was completed. I feel for Reel Rollers being put in this position through no fault of their own, but they were straight forward and upfront about it. Will definitely give them more business in the future


I've read a couple of issues here--one dead on arrival and one had a non-electrical system problem. Were there widespread problems specifically with the Electra?

I considered getting a Liberly 43 after I canceled my Swardman but didn't want such a small cutting width.

I agree with everyone, Reel Rollers were great to deal with. It was just as easy to cancel the order as it was to place it. They didn't even try to convince me to wait it out. Instead, Lee was apologetic and sympathetic to me not wanting to wait until next year. A1 customer service.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Kamauxx said:


> Were there widespread problems specifically with the Electra?


Not to the best of my knowledge. However, when something goes wrong with an electric mower's control or power system, the result is a really big door stop. It doesn't take very many units with electrical issues to eliminate a dealer's profit margin.


----------



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

Is the Electra 1.5 simply updated with the same features as the Edwin 2.1?


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

@littlehuman, the Electra and Edwin are both reel mowers and use the same cartridges, but one is gas and the other electric. My understanding is that the Electra 1.5 has a larger battery and more powerful DC motors compared to the Electra 1.0. These changes required all new circuit boards.

I'm not sure what you mean by "features", but the Electra has more flexibility compared to gas reel mowers like the Edwin. It's really nice to have separate direct-drive motors for the drum and the reel. First, the walking speed can vary from a slow crawl to very fast without using gearboxes or clutches. Second, the reel can spin from super-fast to extremely slow relative to the drive speed.


----------



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

hsvtoolfool said:


> @littlehuman, the Electra and Edwin are both reel mowers and use the same cartridges, but one is gas and the other electric. My understanding is that the Electra 1.5 has a larger battery and more powerful DC motors compared to the Electra 1.0. These changes required all new circuit boards.
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by "features", but the Electra has more flexibility compared to gas reel mowers like the Edwin. It's really nice to have separate direct-drive motors for the drum and the reel. First, the walking speed can vary from a slow crawl to very fast without using gearboxes or clutches. Second, the reel can spin from super-fast to extremely slow relative to the drive speed.


@hsvtoolfool Sorry, what I was asking was if by "Electra 1.5", they meant an Electra that had the same updates as the Edwin 2.1 had over the 2.0 - stronger reel, stronger handlebar, better caster wheels, etc. I've just never seen the "1.5" moniker for an Electra before, and Swardman's website doesn't list it as such, that's all.


----------



## EagleRising26 (Aug 7, 2020)

FedDawg555 said:


> Maybe one day Swardman will dump the Briggs motors or at least offer the Honda GX as an option.


Offering a pulley to go on a Honda GX won't be a bad idea. Use the Briggs for a few years then swap out for a Honda GX. Just a thought, but for the cost of a Swardman a Honda option would be nice.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

littlehuman said:


> Sorry, what I was asking was if by "Electra 1.5", they meant an Electra that had the same updates as the Edwin 2.1 had over the 2.0...


Oh! Gotcha. My understanding is that the physical frame of the Electra / Edwin are pretty much identical. So yes, the Electra 1.5 should be the same as the Edwin 2.0. It just makes sense for production reasons. I'm sure they deviate mainly in the drive-train design.


----------



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

hsvtoolfool said:


> littlehuman said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, what I was asking was if by "Electra 1.5", they meant an Electra that had the same updates as the Edwin 2.1 had over the 2.0...
> ...


Appreciate the info. I'm in the market for a new reel next season and I'm heavily leaning towards an Electra, but their exposed boards and non-sealed compartments are giving me pause, being down in the south where humidity is king.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

@littlehuman You have plenty of time to decide. I don't think any Electras will be available in the US until spring/summer 2021 at the earliest.


----------

